# Best books that explain cognitive functions?



## InfiniteJess (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm looking for recommendations for books that focus on explaining cognitive functions. I have an intuitive understanding of type, and am great at guessing the types of people in my life, but I have a weaker understanding of the cognitive functions, and would like to improve.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

It's Jung's work, in his book "Psychological Types", also here Classics in the History of Psychology -- Jung (1921/1923) Chapter 10


----------



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)

Red Panda said:


> It's Jung's work, in his book "Psychological Types", also here Classics in the History of Psychology -- Jung (1921/1923) Chapter 10


This.

Also, for a more "modern" description of each function attitude, check out Personality Type by Lenore Thomson: https://www.amazon.com/Personality-Type-Practical-Understanding-Yourself/dp/0877739870

An even more concise and actually useful guide would be: https://www.amazon.com/Functions-Type-Activities-Developing-Jungian/dp/0974375160

Get that second one. It's really great.


----------



## Drecon (Jun 20, 2016)

I have recently acquired "It takes all types" by A. Brownsword. It's pretty good at explaining how most people view type theory, although it lacks any scientific foundation for it. Kind of depends on what you're looking for to be honest.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Abraxas said:


> Also, for a more "modern" description of each function attitude, check out Personality Type by Lenore Thomson: https://www.amazon.com/Personality-Type-Practical-Understanding-Yourself/dp/0877739870


Lenore too much distorted Jung's own ideas and made some incompatible content. I would rather recommend Naomi Quenck or Myers books. Quenck is further analysis and explanation of Jung. MBTI is sensible conversion of Jungian typology to less theoretical typology, Lenore just failed to make her work sensible. I personally, today was at library and could recommend picking up Freud's stuff about cognition, it explains some pre-Jung era stuff that in Jung's work is mentioned, but ultimately is too hard to understand without having context.


----------



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)

The red spirit said:


> Lenore too much distorted Jung's own ideas and made some incompatible content. I would rather recommend Naomi Quenck or Myers books. Quenck is further analysis and explanation of Jung. MBTI is sensible conversion of Jungian typology to less theoretical typology, Lenore just failed to make her work sensible. I personally, today was at library and could recommend picking up Freud's stuff about cognition, it explains some pre-Jung era stuff that in Jung's work is mentioned, but ultimately is too hard to understand without having context.


Lenore's interpretations are fine. Nothing she said was wrong, it's just her take on it.

Quenck's are also good. Again, a different take on it. OP should read both and get multiple perspectives.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Abraxas said:


> Lenore's interpretations are fine. Nothing she said was wrong, it's just her take on it.
> 
> Quenck's are also good. Again, a different take on it. OP should read both and get multiple perspectives.


I found way too many inconsistencies in Lenore's book if we look at it as Jung's work extension. I could point out many things that are like that, but not now. I really never put those in memory. I saw them and remembered general idea only. But as you say, OP can read it too for broader understanding of theory. I was slightly dissapointed that I paid money for electronic version and it didn't exactly lived up to my expectations. I think it was pretty expensive too, around 15 euros. Quenk's or Myers books are cheaper. If you are patient you could probably find them for free. I found Keirsey's book for free. It wasn't exactly accurate, but wasn't too bad. I found in library Jungian books or books about psychology from local authors (lithuanians) and they are decent. Those are mostly used by university students and on summer availability is great. I would prefer going to bookshop and getting physical versions permanently, but psychological books are extremely rare in this country


----------

